# Handle Mod for Shooting plane



## wingate_52 (May 14, 2011)

!http://i130.photobucket.com/albums/p244/wingate_52/Shooting%20Board/PICT0353.jpg!

Some pics of my new handle. Stops the thumb getting trapped, esp the students who use it.


----------



## saddletramp (Mar 6, 2011)

Pretty coll but we need a few more pics. ie, how it's attached, etc.


----------



## racerglen (Oct 15, 2010)

And do I see some modifications to the rear tote on the plane?


----------



## wingate_52 (May 14, 2011)

The block is a 5 part sandwich. A slot friction fits the side. 2 magnets give it a bit more grip.


----------



## mafe (Dec 10, 2009)

Looking good!
That seems to give a really good grip.


I made this more 'simple' one for my old 62.

Best thoughts,
Mads


----------



## SamuelP (Feb 26, 2011)

I like it.


----------

